# Biblical Feminism



## A.Joseph (Mar 1, 2021)

I thought this was an interesting read.....








What is Biblical Feminism?


The continued push for equality between the sexes has been a disaster—not because equality is a bad thing, but because it is a good thing, and good things only come from God. Having anything to say on the issue of gender roles is like walking in on a domestic dispute to offer advice. Even worse,




theopolisinstitute.com


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 1, 2021)

What does he mean by "the Bible's hermeneutic is dynamic"? I always get nervous when I see people using language like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Mar 1, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> the Bible's hermeneutic is dynamic"? I always get nervous when I see people using language like that.


Sounds similar to what I wrote on my law school application to get into a good school. Dynamic and evolving rather than static and 'original intent'. 

I'd call anyone that would say what he said a heretic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 1, 2021)

Edward said:


> Sounds similar to what I wrote on my law school application to get into a good school. Dynamic and evolving rather than static and 'original intent'.
> 
> I'd call anyone that would say what he said a heretic.



Since my comment, I've read the article he wrote. I am still trying to understand what he's actually trying to say.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 1, 2021)

Edward said:


> Sounds similar to what I wrote on my law school application to get into a good school. Dynamic and evolving rather than static and 'original intent'.
> 
> I'd call anyone that would say what he said a heretic.


“Dynamic” hermeneutics could lead one to an “original” consideration. So the dynamism is ultimately meaningless.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone who's read the article linked have any feedback?

I don't know if it's the Claritin and Sudafed coupled with a lot of caffeine, but I had a hard time grasping his ultimate point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 1, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Anyone who's read the article linked have any feedback?
> 
> I don't know if it's the Claritin and Sudafed coupled with a lot of caffeine, but I had a hard time grasping his ultimate point.


Isn’t Claritin supposed to clear things up?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 1, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Isn’t Claritin supposed to clear things up?



"One becomes clear by becoming obscured."

- Pseudo-Confucius, 2021


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 1, 2021)

I read the article. Some interesting observations and a fair number of invitations to follow rabbit holes. A lot of lofty language but little application, from what I could see on first reading.

In other words, it is stirring, and does stir the pot a bit. I think one of the best observations is how the transgender movement has thwarted the egalitarian aspect of feminism by objectifying and literally appropriating feminine features.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Mar 1, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I think one of the best observations is how the transgender movement has thwarted the egalitarian aspect of feminism by objectifying and literally appropriating feminine features.


Feminists vs Trans


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2021)

Biblical feminism is an oxymoron like Jumbo Shrimp or Exciting Reformed Worship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 1, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Since my comment, I've read the article he wrote. I am still trying to understand what he's actually trying to say.





VictorBravo said:


> I read the article. Some interesting observations and a fair number of invitations to follow rabbit holes. A lot of lofty language but little application, from what I could see on first reading.
> 
> In other words, it is stirring, and does stir the pot a bit. I think one of the best observations is how the transgender movement has thwarted the egalitarian aspect of feminism by objectifying and literally appropriating feminine features.


I got what you said out of the article.

Should be noted Mike Bull, if I recall correctly, is a protege of Leithart and Jordan. That might explain the herky jerky nature of the article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 1, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> Biblical feminism is an oxymoron like Jumbo Shrimp or Exciting Reformed Worship.


Yes, indeed. Like "Biblical Atheism" or "Biblical Legalism" or "Biblical Hedonism". 

Sorry, I couldn't resist that last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 1, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Yes, indeed. Like "Biblical Atheism" or "Biblical Legalism" or "Biblical Hedonism".
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist that last one.


Right, but Atheism, Legalism, and Hedonism are all in the Bible. So that makes them biblical, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

